# Camping at Denia



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you want to go to Spain and stay near Denia in a private garden there are two spaces available.

Owners are German do not know the cost or the exact location van must not exceed 6 metre's. 

Ring +34616766658 do not think it will be long before they go. Advert in Spannish paper today

Andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

All info here

http://www.finca-privatgarten.com/index-Dateien/Page338.htm


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Hogan we satayed near there last winter at camping los llanos? payed less than that for the month with electric. But it looks nice.

Andy


----------

